# Champagne Tour of Reims/Epernay, a suitable carriage for 4?



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Of on a weekend fizz tour, London to Reims and back, at beginning of May , taking partners, so 4 good seats a must.

Question what car to hire for 4 days? It needs to be special and have a certain style that is fit for purpose ie a Grand Tourer - and that sort of precludes anything German (in my mind)

Thoughts so far (and available to hire) are:

Maserati Quattroporte GT

Bentley Flying Spur

Bentley Arnage

Thinking more Rob De Niro than Michael Winner this appeals:



















Any alternative suggestions?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

If you're thinking Bobby de Niro, Audi S8 surely?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Speaking of the Italian 4-door car - there's a lovely display in Harrods windows at the mo.

But, if you're going to France, then a Citroen DS?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

CLS 55AMG?










but from your choice

go for the Bentley Flying Spur if you want to look 'new money', Arnage for 'old' ....you have to fly the British flag high 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

The Maser QP GT is a bag of spanners & 4 days across France in one would leave you very pi$$ed at your choice.

Bentley F Spur is the better by a huge margin, unless you can get oyur hands on one of the new Masers then i'd go Bentley.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> If you're thinking Bobby de Niro, Audi S8 surely?


Ah Ronin. :idea: Watched rerun last week - fab film,

... but A8 too exec, CLS too gangster, and GTC too fat florid f*cker - although the W12 550hp motor appeals.

DS 21 perfect, although may not have the legs for a grand tour (assuming one is available for hire). Although absolute outright pace is not everything, since the women in the back probably wont corner too hard, appreciate massively short braking distances etc. , it should look and sound good and have a cool factor.

Logically a 535d touring would make most sense, but that is not quite the point.

A Maser is available to hire as is a Bentley.

Paul, what makes you think the QP is a bag of spanners? The GT S reviews very well. Although I have neither driven nor ridden in one, 400hp seems sufficient for brisk enough progress.

http://www.evo.co.uk/carreviews/evocarreviews/213477/maserati_quattroporte_sport_gt_s.html

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/Drives...Maserati-Quattroporte-Sport-GT-S/?&R=EPI-4491


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Imagine the locals

*'AHHH THE ROSBIF HAVE ARRIVED!!!!'*










8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TTej said:


> Imagine the locals
> 
> *'AHHH THE ROSBIF HAVE ARRIVED!!!!'*
> 
> ...


LOL

"the Spur lacks the defiantly bluff stance and attractive caddishness of the Arnage"

Caddishness eh?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

DO IT

British Racing Green


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Surely has to be done if you can get your hands on one [smiley=smash.gif] sod the 4 doors


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Not quite in the same league as some of the suggestions above, but what about a top spec Range Rover? Certainly very stylish, British and plenty of height to check out the views?

Out of interest Gary, where do you hire such cars from?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

wait a minute. There is two couples going, well bin the 4 seater

two of these










and walkie talkies. :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

raven said:


> Not quite in the same league as some of the suggestions above, but what about a top spec Range Rover? Certainly very stylish, British and plenty of height to check out the views?
> 
> Out of interest Gary, where do you hire such cars from?


Have two companies that a mate uses to source exotics for hire - already got an AMV8 available for Â£1600 4 days, will post details them after I see him on sat.

Range Rover bit too New Money/Thugish for me - although i do see your point.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Citroen C6.

Rarer than any of the cars mentioned.

Alternatively you can hire my 535d for a case of DP. I'll hoover it out first.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Citroen C6.
> 
> *Rarer than any of the cars mentioned.*
> 
> Alternatively you can hire my 535d for a case of DP. I'll hoover it out first.


..and so is a Peugeot 607 but....

Just the one case of Dom for yours?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

How about a Maybach Gary or is that to company Chairmanship :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Just the one case of Dom for yours?


Er yeah, sure. I know you'll take care of it. You'll have to provide proof of insurance and collect/return to Peterborough. :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> How about a Maybach Gary or is that to company Chairmanship :lol:


Too plutocrat. Prolly too costly were one available to hire.

An RR would work, but again rentals would be restrictive and one would of course need a uniformed driver to open doors, doff cap etc.

Rostbif indeed.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Update.

Hiring Maser/Bentley didn't come off.

Going this Fri. We ended up with one of these:










One of these:










and one of these:










All friends' cars. Party of 6 travelling in our sub group. 4 folk insured to drive all the cars - none on hire, so that keeps the costs down (well for me at least. :wink: )

Should be fun. Am most looking fwd to an extended drive in the B7.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

garyc said:


> Update.
> 
> Hiring Maser/Bentley didn't come off.
> 
> ...


Didn't have you down as having Thuggish/Drugdealer type of friends Gary :roll: :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

:wink: Well you have to make allowances. :wink: Besides, we need something to carry all the womens crap...and of course bring back the fizz.

It's a recruitment consultant's RRS actually - but i still class them in the same league as drug dealers and night club owners. 

Still, I am not paying for the fuel.....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I can confirm that the B7 RS4 will pull a true GPS verified 158 mph with 4 up and full boot of fizz - given the right road. you can still hear the Bose wittering at that speed too. And females can doze in rear.... :wink:


----------

